# Spark on cooker



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

My spark ignition has stopped working on my cooker only.
I have checked all the fuses I can find and the spark on fridge and heater seem ok.
Any idea what the problem might be.
Cheers
Terry


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

we had the same problem but the dealer fixed it in a flash so must be something that is known. sorry he did not tell us the fix.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Possibly grease/fat getting into the switch if it is on the hob itself, otherwise loose wiring connection to the ignitor unit.

They don't take a lot of current, but it may have its own fuse close by.

The small Cramer hob switches can be bought on ebay with a clear plastic cover to keep the muck out, don't pay silly money for a dealer to supply it.

Peter


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

larrywatters said:


> we had the same problem but the dealer fixed it in a flash so must be something that is known. sorry he did not tell us the fix.


Why reply then........geez
 
#


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Some were/are battery powered. One of ours went faulty and much to my surprise while investigating, expecting to find wires from the leisure battery, I found a little 9 volt battery. Changed that and bingo, Alan.


----------



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys.
I dismantled the cooker frontage and found the switch for the spark, traced the wires back down side of range top and found they went through to top and I mean top of cupboard next door where lo and behold a battery, would not have found this by normal searching even if I had known it was battery powered.
Anyway changed battery assembled cooker and hey presto sparks  

After 2 years I am becoming quite experienced in how my MH functions


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

rotorywing said:


> larrywatters said:
> 
> 
> > we had the same problem but the dealer fixed it in a flash so must be something that is known. sorry he did not tell us the fix.
> ...


 :?: :roll:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Some were/are battery powered. One of ours went faulty and much to my surprise while investigating, expecting to find wires from the leisure battery, I found a little 9 volt battery. Changed that and bingo, Alan.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

When I had the same problem a couple of years ago, being under warranty, I took the van to my dealer.
The problem was fixed in seconds, they told me, the cause being basically dust. We had just returned from a rather dusty southern Spain.
As this sounds a simple solution, it is worth a try.

They did not tell me where the dust was, but as the igniter button was common to all burners, I assume it was where the spark should be.
An airline to blow dust off?

Alan


----------

